# Reklamation - Ein dickes Dankeschön



## cyberz (17. März 2012)

*Reklamation - Ein dickes Dankeschön*

Hallo zusammen, Hallo *Stefan,*

besten Dank für die schnelle und absolut erstklassige Abwicklung meiner Reklamation des Straight Power 480W Netzteils. 

Donnerstag morgen telefonisch bei Hr. T**** reklamiert, gestern Mittag ein komplett neues Netzteil im Austausch per DHL erhalten.

Davon könnten sich viele Hersteller eine Scheibe abschneiden. Rechner läuft seit heut morgen wieder so wie er soll.

Macht weiter so, 

Gruß cyberz


----------



## Rosigatton (18. März 2012)

*AW: Reklamation - Ein dickes Dankeschön*

So muss es sein


----------



## Chris@bequiet! (29. März 2012)

*AW: Reklamation - Ein dickes Dankeschön*

Vielen Dank cyberz


----------

